# I was Rated 8/10 on a black pilled channel. Accurate? Also should I go back to short hair



## Datdip (Feb 5, 2020)

Okay so I was rated 7.5-8/10 on a black pulled YouTube channel. Do you think this is accurate? He also said if my cheekbones were more prominent I would be an 8.5 or so and I have gotten a bit leaner since I got rated about 2 months ago. Probably generally around 13% body fat rn do you think I could still looksmax getting leaner? Also posted my tinder results for about 4-6 weeks of using it


----------



## blackreef (Feb 5, 2020)

y so self concious when u have all those tinder matches


----------



## Datdip (Feb 5, 2020)

blackreef said:


> y so self concious when u have all those tinder matches


Not rlly self conscious but I’m the curious type. I’d like to get an actual objective opinion and this is probably the closest you can get to that


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 5, 2020)

Yea sounds about right, you're like a 5-5.5 PSL facially considering race and coloring, convert 5.5 PSL to 6.875/10 Face + 1 PSL point for top tier physique (or 1.25/10 points), that's like an 8/10 with your face, race, and body. Also mirin' physique, you natty son?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Yea sounds about right, you're like a 5-5.5 PSL facially considering race and coloring, convert 5.5 PSL to 6.875/10 Face + 1 PSL point for top tier physique (or 1.25/10 points), that's like an 8/10 with your face, race, and body. Also mirin' physique, you natty son?


Not lifetime but I’m never taking anything again my hair started to go a lil as u can tell on that shirtless pic. Plus i have one kidney so ye. Been lifting 2 years I think I also have above average genetics I’ve always been pretty skrong


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 6, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Yea sounds about right, you're like a 5-5.5 PSL facially considering race and coloring, convert 5.5 PSL to 6.875/10 Face + 1 PSL point for top tier physique (or 1.25/10 points), that's like an 8/10 with your face, race, and body. Also mirin' physique, you natty son?


Clearly natty * wink wink 💉


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> View attachment 257418


LMAO


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 6, 2020)

Body is nice man; what’s your routine and BF%? Also how long does it take to get to that physique; 6-7 months?


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 6, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Clearly natty * wink wink 💉


My bad, it's 1 in the morning and I have to write an essay for class tomorrow, I didn't pay too much attention.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Okay so I was rated 7.5-8/10 on a black pulled YouTube channel. Do you think this is accurate? He also said if my cheekbones were more prominent I would be an 8.5 or so and I have gotten a bit leaner since I got rated about 2 months ago. Probably generally around 13% body fat rn do you think I could still looksmax getting leaner? Also posted my tinder results for about 4-6 weeks of using it


5.5/8 legit son . How tall are you


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Body is nice man; what’s your routine and BF%? Also how long does it take to get to that physique; 6-7 months?


God damnit every time I ask to rate me ppl ask about physique stuff. I don’t mind tho lmao. I’m about 12-15 percent body fat realistically and I’ve been lifting 2 years I think it depends on ur genetics tho I have pretty top tier insertions and a good frame so could take longer person to person. Easy to look big even when ur 165 lbs cuz I got a 26 inch waist and 52 inch shoulders lmao. That shirtless pic was what I looked like after lifting for a year


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Okay so I was rated 7.5-8/10 on a black pulled YouTube channel. Do you think this is accurate? He also said if my cheekbones were more prominent I would be an 8.5 or so and I have gotten a bit leaner since I got rated about 2 months ago. Probably generally around 13% body fat rn do you think I could still looksmax getting leaner? Also posted my tinder results for about 4-6 weeks of using it


If 7/10 girls are messaging you then yes you’re and 8


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> 5.5/8 legit son . How tall are you


5 10”


Boneisdestiny said:


> If 7/10 girls are messaging you then yes you’re and 8


Yea I supposed as much I swipe super selective as well but u never kno


----------



## bossman (Feb 6, 2020)

5 at best


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 6, 2020)

IM MIRIN UR PHYSIQUE HARD, UR FRAME IS ALSO VERY GOOD

FKING MIRIN


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

bossman said:


> 5 at best


I doubt I’m average. When you think of an average guy he isn’t very successful with women. I don’t see the point of giving a non accurate and pointless rating. Where is the discrepancy between a 5 and an 8 coming from: an 8 from a black piller not just some average person off the street. Even not taking the body into account, my face isn’t average by any means I’m not recessed in any way


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

@Datdip I'd say facially you're about a 7/10. Body included brings you to a 7.5/10 or so. Here's a guy who's somewhat similar to you but slightly better looking than you for comparison (I'd say facially he's about a 7.5/10 and body included he's an 8/10).


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> IM MIRIN UR PHYSIQUE HARD, UR FRAME IS ALSO VERY GOOD
> 
> FKING MIRIN


my g. What about the facerating


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat11 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm jealous ngl

Edit : 5.5 psl


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Datdip I'd say facially you're about a 7/10. Body included brings you to a 7.5/10 or so. Here's a guy who's somewhat similar to you but slightly better looking than you for comparison (I'd say facially he's about a 7.5/10 and body included he's an 8/10).


Is that psl or just a normal rating it’s tough to distinguish sometimes


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Is that psl or just a normal rating it’s tough to distinguish sometimes



It's IRL. You're a 7/10 (facially speaking) IRL which is 5.6 PSL. The PSL scale is out of 8. So just convert it accordingly. 5.6 PSL = 7 IRL. 6 PSL = 7.5 IRL. So on.


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

AlexanderTheGreat11 said:


> I'm jealous ngl


wats the rate, objectively. And don’t be jealous lmao I don’t even pull chicks cuz I fucking hate talking to them. Not even rlly nervous but it’s too cringe if rather it be natural and them come up to me instead


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> wats the rate, objectively. And don’t be jealous lmao I don’t even pull chicks cuz I fucking hate talking to them. Not even rlly nervous but it’s too cringe if rather it be natural and them come up to me instead



The guy I posted above got approached a lot by women back in the day when he looked like that. You're like half a point worse than him at most. Which means you should get some approaches here and there too.


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> my g. What about the facerating


5.5psl id say, what’s ur lifts and routine also are you natty


----------



## bossman (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> I doubt I’m average. When you think of an average guy he isn’t very successful with women. I don’t see the point of giving a non accurate and pointless rating. Where is the discrepancy between a 5 and an 8 coming from: an 8 from a black piller not just some average person off the street. Even not taking the body into account, my face isn’t average by any means I’m not recessed in any way


if you want to stick to what you get irl then gtfo this site. bad for your mental health too


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> 5.5psl id say, what’s ur lifts and routine also are you natty


I’ve used ostarine (sarm) about a year ago and I do my own lifting programming it’s relatively complex to explain in short.


----------



## bossman (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I'd say facially you're about a 7/10. Body included brings you to a 7.5/10 or so. Here's a guy who's somewhat similar to you but slightly better looking than you for comparison (I'd say facially he's about a 7.5/10 and body included he's an 8/10).


the guy you showed is significantly better looking


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

bossman said:


> if you want to stick to what you get irl then gtfo this site. bad for your mental health too


Not irl, again. I’m asking you to expand on ur rating which is a huge discrepancy from what I’ve been rated by others who aren’t complete idiots


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

bossman said:


> the guy you showed is significantly better looking



Not "significantly." The guy I posted is 6 PSL. This guy is 5.5 PSL.


----------



## Downey (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Datdip I'd say facially you're about a 7/10. Body included brings you to a 7.5/10 or so. Here's a guy who's somewhat similar to you but slightly better looking than you for comparison (I'd say facially he's about a 7.5/10 and body included he's an 8/10).


I remember that guy but is that a jaw implant?


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

Downey said:


> I remember that guy but is that a jaw implant?


It does look insanely angular but he is insanely lean as well who knows


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Downey said:


> I remember that guy but is that a jaw implant?



Nope it's not.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2020)

I agree, with the 5.5/8 PSL score. In real life peoplle would call you an 8 or higher overall for sure.

The only flaw I notice. Is the pointy/not wide enough chin. Causing the line from the chin to the jaw, not be a straight line but an s-curve in it.
Maybe putting fillers in teh chin is a solution for that. Or maybe you can heavy stubble/small beard fraud the perception of a wider chin


----------



## bossman (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Not irl, again. I’m asking you to expand on ur rating which is a huge discrepancy from what I’ve been rated by others who aren’t complete idiots


jfl if you're such a slayer you'd never be here


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Nope it's not.


Also what makes me less good looking than that guy aside from the fact I’m not as lean. I have higher set cheekbones. Pct and I think good eyebrow tilt and color


bossman said:


> jfl if you're such a slayer you'd never be here


Never said I was a slayer but I’m not a 5 dude ur so apparently salty for some reason. Getting 50+ matches isn’t normal And even you can’t objectively say otherwise


----------



## Downey (Feb 6, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree, with the 5.5/8 PSL score. In real life peoplle would call you an 8 or higher overall for sure.
> 
> The only flaw I notice. Is the pointy/not wide enough chin. Causing the line from the chin to the jaw, not be a straight line but an s-curve in it.
> Maybe putting fillers in teh chin is a solution for that. Or maybe you can heavy stubble/small beard fraud the perception of a wider chin


real life 8 rating is an insult. I’m rated 8 in real life and I’m a fat ethnic manlet with love handles wider than shoulders. If you’re chad then you should be getting 10/10 rating from real life people, model tier you should be getting “omg 11/10 😍😍😍”


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Also what makes me less good looking than that guy aside from the fact I’m not as lean. I have higher set cheekbones. Pct and I think good eyebrow tilt and color
> 
> Never said I was a slayer but I’m not a 5 dude ur so apparently salty for some reason. Getting 50+ matches isn’t normal And even you can’t objectively say otherwise



His lower third (jaw/chin area) is a bit better than yours and his eye area is a bit better than yours.


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

Downey said:


> real life 8 rating is an insult. I’m rated 8 in real life and I’m a fat ethnic manlet with love handles wider than shoulders. If you’re chad then you should be getting 10/10 rating from real life people, model tier you should be getting “omg 11/10 😍😍😍”


I never got rated 8 irl. This was on a looksmax/black pill YouTube channel where nobody yet has been rated higher than myself so it isn’t skewed to make people feel better. He noted how ppl irl would generally say I’m a 9-10- his words not mine


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> I never got rated 8 irl. This was on a looksmax/black pill YouTube channel where nobody yet has been rated higher than myself so it isn’t skewed to make people feel better. He noted how ppl irl would generally say I’m a 9-10- his words not mine


Who is this guy? FACEandLMS?


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Who is this guy? FACEandLMS?


Na I’ve seen his video though


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2020)

Downey said:


> real life 8 rating is an insult. I’m rated 8 in real life and I’m a fat ethnic manlet with love handles wider than shoulders. If you’re chad then you should be getting 10/10 rating from real life people, model tier you should be getting “omg 11/10 😍😍😍”


okay. 
how real people do rating, is odd.


----------



## Downey (Feb 6, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> okay.
> how real people do rating, is odd.




Real life people will rate you 7 if average 
6 if ugly
9-10 is really where hot begins on that scale


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Who is this guy? FACEandLMS?


probabaly that coach blackpill dude . CBP on youtube,


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 6, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> View attachment 257418


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

>Calvin Klein
Is this a meme? Why does everyone wear this?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

You look really weird in my opinion and your skin is bad too 

Would never rate you 8/10

You are 5/10 or 4psl


----------



## Imjustthatguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i'd give you a 5 PSL rating if i saw those tinder matches alone, but seeing your face, i'd hit you with a 4.5


----------



## basedcircassian (Feb 6, 2020)

lol i see you every i go man. you were on fitness subs on reddit and now here. either fitness is the first step to looksmaxxing or looksmaxxing is the first step to fitness.


----------



## Usum (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Not "significantly." The guy I posted is 6 PSL. This guy is 5.5 PSL.


The guy you posted is more than 6 PSL considering his body.
Unless he is a manlet of course.


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 6, 2020)

Usum said:


> The guy you posted is more than 6 PSL considering his body.
> Unless he is a manlet of course.



hes 5’8”. And I meant pure facially he’s a 6 PSL. Ofc with body halo higjwr
Higher *


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Na I’ve seen his video though


The CBP Channel?


----------



## Usum (Feb 6, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> hes 5’8”. And I meant pure facially he’s a 6 PSL. Ofc with body halo higjwr
> Higher *


Bro.
Body Halo is real.
I've experienced it and it clearly made a huge difference (Tarzan-like physique).... considering your face is quite good of course.
I've mogged better looking men thanks to this... plus these men fear/respect you which plays a role.


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 6, 2020)

Your face looks very coyote-ish. It's obviously your body that makes you stand out, 'cause you're face is kinda weird


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Feb 6, 2020)

A S C E N S I O N


----------



## buflek (Feb 6, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Yea sounds about right, you're like a 5-5.5 PSL facially considering race and coloring, convert 5.5 PSL to 6.875/10 Face + 1 PSL point for top tier physique (or 1.25/10 points), that's like an 8/10 with your face, race, and body. Also mirin' physique, you natty son?


a 5.5 psl is 7/10 face tbh.


Newone said:


> You look really weird in my opinion and your skin is bad too
> 
> Would never rate you 8/10
> 
> You are 5/10 or 4psl


u are the cancer of the forum. i really pray that u will never have happiness in your life


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

buflek said:


> a 5.5 psl is 7/10 face tbh.
> 
> u are the cancer of the forum. i really pray that u will never have happiness in your life


Say what you want 

This guy is definitely not goodlooking
And I am already happier than you


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Say what you want
> 
> This guy is definitely not goodlooking
> And I am already happier than you


You've been brainwashed by psl, this guy would be considered good looking by a lot of people irl


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 6, 2020)

Bro you above average but put down the roids, noone looks natty like that.

Also on that picture behind the toilets, it is very evident that your skull size and face doesnt fit the body/physique.

You have roidmaxxed your body to the point where it looks like Hulk, but your face still look estrogenic, no T visible in the face at all or it doesnt remotely match the T in the body.

Also I highly assume (and I dont give a fuck if you deny this hard), that since you overcompensated your body like that with roids, you are most likely a dicklet. I mean youre anglo-saxon by the looks of it, and anglo saxons have average D size of like 13.7 centimeters, across the globe (uk, australia, usa etc.) according to that one site..

So yeah, more than sure that its a hulk looking dicklet with an unrealistic roided frame.

Sorry for unfiltered oppinion though.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Feb 6, 2020)

Brutal shit-colored eyespill


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 6, 2020)

I mean if someone gets natty that big, you can tell just by the face alone.

This dude- if he would wear a XXL hoodie, he would still look like a weak soyboy with that low-T face and small feminine skull/head.
No joke he looks like a typical weak-boned jewish skinny framelet kid who jumped on roids like crazy. The face still looks like beta soy boy tbh.

He rly looks like those comic characters who have small frame and blown out of proportions muscles, that looks super unrealistic etc.


----------



## Over (Feb 6, 2020)

Stop injecting or welcome norwood Reaper one day.

5.5PSL facially
Insane body and frame
Average height
Also on that shirtless picture you look comical with that frame. Very unnatural, you injected your ass too much at this point, your balls probably shrinked already JFL, enjoy your baldness soon


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You've been brainwashed by psl, this guy would be considered good looking by a lot of people irl


Nah he looks weird as fuck


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 6, 2020)

face is chadlite, here an example of a chad


----------



## mikeock (Feb 6, 2020)

You are chadlite IMO. 6psl with body halo. However, you are lying about your height, no way you're 5'10". You have stubby shortcel limbs.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 6, 2020)

Over said:


> Stop injecting or welcome norwood Reaper one day.
> 
> 5.5PSL facially
> Insane body and frame
> ...



Thats what happens often- if the body naturally produces low T, and then you start injecting like a mad man, the balls shrink to peanut size, simply cause the body doesnt need them anymore, since it gets everything from injections, way more than it actually needs.

I mean were I come from, if ppl saw this dude somewhere in a public swimming pool/lake etc. theyd most likely laugh rather than look impressed because of how insanely fake and comical it looks. Its almost as comical as these fools injecting oil into their muscle.

Ppl whod rate him 8/10 have so little clue lmao. An 8 is almost model level, you can be an 8 if youre either 183cm+ and masculine face with good jaw, chin, skull and good physique. If youre below 183, you need to have an insane pretty boy face.

OPs face is nowhere near Pretty Boy. Hes no Chadlite by any stretch of imagination.

Hes below 5. 10 with weak frame and mutant level roided muscles on top of it. It looks like mutated muscle mass on a pencil.

His face is the perfect evidence that he frauded his appearance of the body, because it doesnt fit the body in T levels.

Its like you take a regular skinny person and put them inside a muscle suit like Erthworm Jim. That would look similar-> head of a skinny person and body of a muscle mutant.

There are too many autists here who rate ppl completely unrealistically.

A true 8 is someone who doesnt even know what forums are bc foids build a line in front of them to get a chance to suck their D and get smashed, so they have no time to get ratings on 25 different internet sites.

A tall american football athlete with chadlite face (attractive but not quite chad) is an 8 or a manlet with giga pretty boy face. OP is none of both.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 6, 2020)

Why is your face so red? 
Looks like you have acne


----------



## Datdip (Feb 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Why is your face so red?
> Looks like you have acne


I did im about done w accutane but my face is prob gonna have some redness for a while


mikeock said:


> You are chadlite IMO. 6psl with body halo. However, you are lying about your height, no way you're 5'10". You have stubby shortcel limbs.


How can you tell over a pic if anything I’m over 5 10 with shoes. I’m taller than the bathroom stalls which are usually like 5 9” or 10


Over said:


> Stop injecting or welcome norwood Reaper one day.
> 
> 5.5PSL facially
> Insane body and frame
> ...


Tbh I can’t do anything about that I lift 4x a week and never injected myself so I’m not overdoing it. My frame is just proportion wise very wide with a small waist. Irl I’m not huge my shoulders are like 22 inches which is big but not comical


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 6, 2020)

Datdip said:


> Okay so I was rated 7.5-8/10 on a black pulled YouTube channel. Do you think this is accurate? He also said if my cheekbones were more prominent I would be an 8.5 or so and I have gotten a bit leaner since I got rated about 2 months ago. Probably generally around 13% body fat rn do you think I could still looksmax getting leaner? Also posted my tinder results for about 4-6 weeks of using it


jfl ur a high tier chad

might be gigachad if ur 6'4 +


bossman said:


> jfl if you're such a slayer you'd never be here


mentalcel 

jordan barret used lookism so u can't say that 
#
o pry also used it


----------



## Deleted member 4973 (Feb 6, 2020)

You look good bro 6psl 4 sure


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Feb 7, 2020)

Facially your around a 5-6/10

Your body is the one that's really helping you do well on tinder

Also where are you using Tinder from?


----------



## Datdip (Feb 7, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I mean if someone gets natty that big, you can tell just by the face alone.
> 
> This dude- if he would wear a XXL hoodie, he would still look like a weak soyboy with that low-T face and small feminine skull/head.
> No joke he looks like a typical weak-boned jewish skinny framelet kid who jumped on roids like crazy. The face still looks like beta soy boy tbh.
> ...





NoHabloIngles said:


> Facially your around a 5-6/10
> 
> Your body is the one that's really helping you do well on tinder
> 
> Also where are you using Tinder from?


i didn’t post my body at all on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah, thats why mostly 49ers matched with you according to pics. I doubt any Stacy / Becky matches or it actually comes to a date if they match.


----------



## bankrolls (Feb 7, 2020)

NoHabloIngles said:


> Facially your around a 5-6/10
> 
> Your body is the one that's really helping you do well on tinder
> 
> Also where are you using Tinder from?


You been here since 2018 and rate this guy as a 5-6/10 gtfo
And you say his attraction comes from his physique JFL his face is well above average


----------



## .👽. (Feb 7, 2020)

Mirin your tinder game bro.
Can u show your pics u used


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Feb 8, 2020)

Datdip said:


> i didn’t post my body at all on tinder


Aight Post the pictures you used for tinder than.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 5, 2022)

Congratulations on the YouTube channel:


----------



## Godzilla_00 (Oct 5, 2022)

5 psl


----------



## Peepeepiopoo (Oct 6, 2022)

Creating attractive is datdip? Voice doesn't match his face at all


----------



## Peepeepiopoo (Oct 6, 2022)

Dudes an ass too he refused to rate me


----------

